# TT-S Volcanic Red metallic.



## R5T (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

thats really nice. i want to lick it a little.


----------



## steeve (Jul 8, 2010)

Thants fantastic, very nice.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Is that a black leather / grey alcantara mix?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

looks like it, i hope he doesnt wear blue jeans.


----------



## TTMK2_TJ (Mar 2, 2009)

Beautiful red exterior! Not sure if I like the interior / exterior color combo.


----------



## tt-ho (Aug 26, 2010)

really like that red!!


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jjg (Feb 14, 2010)

Nice, really like the way the rear light cluster blends in. Nice colour indeed.

8)


----------



## Neville (Jun 15, 2010)

Ours will be this colour, once it turns up. It is due any day now.

:roll:


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Neville said:


> Ours will be this colour, once it turns up. It is due any day now.
> 
> :roll:


you're a lucky man.


----------



## jbell (May 15, 2006)

WOW best colour yet


----------



## davida-p (Apr 13, 2010)

The car shimmers in this red...love it.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Don't really like that* colour*  :lol: :lol:  :wink: :wink: Just kidding. Is that the Mk2 equivilant to Amulet Red 8) Classy
Hoggy.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

really?


----------



## freeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow, that red is probably the best red I've seen on a car cept maybe on ferraris. Makes me wish I got a red one too...  lets hope the R8 will come in that color in the future when I have enough to buy one.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

it is expensive, timely and costly, but one could have a car sprayed any colour of his choosing.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Sorry to buck the trend, but not really a fan of that colour. Must be just me, but that's just too close to brown and too far from red for my liking :lol:


----------



## hanzo (Apr 6, 2009)

i think it looks amazing!!

i got the normal Red! such a strong color!! i love it!

it is actually a fact that the least cars to get into accidents are red ones because people will naturally notice it before other cars! i especially notice the difference on the highway were people will make way for me coming from a distance!   

a beautiful car with benefits!!


----------



## antmanb (Jun 10, 2010)

From all the pictures I had seen of Volcano red I was certain I was going to love it, but when i saw it person i was really underwhelmed. The brilliant red actually stands out far more and is a nice shade of red. The valcano red was a bit burnt red, shades of orange, shades of brown....in a country (or maybe a part of the country) where the sun shines brightly more often then the full effect of this colour might be worth it, but on a dull day the colour looks pretty flat and doesn't pop like reds usually do.

Ant


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Sorry to buck the trend, but not really a fan of that colour. Must be just me, but that's just too close to brown and too far from red for my liking :lol:


+1 Not just you buddy, I dislike it for exactly the same reasons 

Charlie


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I think it looks good, there's one for sale at an Audi Dealer via the Audi website but for me it's not a patch on Panther Black!


----------



## hugy (Dec 4, 2007)

Dont like it at all.
Way too much brown in that colour.


----------



## gti16v_boy (Oct 4, 2006)

I don't like that colour to be honest - its very Orangy Red. I'm so glad that when I bought mine 6 months ago the Brilliant Red colour was still available otherwise I would have not chosen Volcano Red and gone for Black.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

ok i dont like this colour any more, saw a pair of grannys crash into the barrier just before the pumps in a very similar colour TT, if not the same colour, and it's put me off. anyways i think they're causing a major jam somewhere between leeds and york now so good luck if you're setting off home.


----------



## MXS (May 10, 2010)

BLinky said:


> ok i dont like this colour any more, saw a pair of grannys crash into the barrier just before the pumps in a very similar colour TT, if not the same colour, and it's put me off. anyways i think they're causing a major jam somewhere between leeds and york now so good luck if you're setting off home.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## richieshore (May 17, 2010)

BLinky said:


> ok i dont like this colour any more, saw a pair of grannys crash into the barrier just before the pumps in a very similar colour TT, if not the same colour, and it's put me off. anyways i think they're causing a major jam somewhere between leeds and york now so good luck if you're setting off home.


What is the average age of a MK2 TT driver do you think? All I seem to see in them lately are white haired oldies trundling along?! (No offence to any white haired oldie on here!)


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

really? mark 2 wish, i usually see men my age. mark 1 is usually men younger than me or a bimbo.


----------



## boarderjcj (May 8, 2013)

R5T said:


>


Love the color. I have a volcano red 2011 TT 2.0 TFSI w/ VL. Do you know if there are aftermarket replicas of those 19" 5-parallel-spoke star design wheels?


----------



## dannyboyz4 (Sep 19, 2004)

boarderjcj said:


> R5T said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


No. There are none.

There is however a replica of the S5 rim doing the round which is similar.


----------

